# Necesito DTMF en español



## draster

hola. necesito si alguien tiene algun manual u hojas de  datos de  cualquier CI. de  DTMF en español, para poder configurarlo ya que me resulta muy complicado la comprencion del idioma, es para un proyecto con un microcontrolador, desde ya muchas  gracias.


----------



## Randy

mmmm
malas noticias, segun yo eso no existe, te adaptas al mercado no el a ti.


----------



## draster

hola.

lamentablemente eso es verdad. pero me referia a alguien que  haya hecho alguna traduccion o bien a alguien que me pudiera explicar como configurar el control A y el control B, con los  tiempos etc, es para trabajarlo con un microcontrolador, lo unico q se  es que los  tiempos son muy criticos, pero cuando leo una  datasheet del algun mt8888  o mt8880, etc no entiendo nada, bueno de todos   modos gracias por la respuesta y espero que alguien se  apiade de  esta  alma en pena jajaja chauu.


----------



## Randy

que es lo que quieres ... Un decodificador, un generador???

en pablin ahy un circuito, ya lo checaste?


suerte


----------



## Cursed

En un buen libro de Telefonia puede haber una explicacion de como funcionan estos circuitos, ya checaste que puedes utilizar un traductor y si no puedes traducir:

Esperate a la pelicula


----------



## draster

hola muchachos.....

lo que necesito es como configurar un DTMF  transceiver (transmisor receptor), el CRA, el CRB, el Registro de Estado, para poder usarlo con un microcontrolador.
La idea general es:

-Poder marcar un numero de telefono con el microcontrolador y hacer una llamada.
-Poder recibir una llamada.
-Poder recibir tonos DTMF a travez del microcontrolador y realizar una tarea cualquiera.

Bueno esa es la  idea, si alguien sabe como configurar el DTMF, necesitaria una explicacion desde cero, agradezco mucho las molestias tomada, saludos.


----------



## Tabare

Hola , Para poder generar de forma simple DTMF con un PIC del tipo 16f628 o cualquiera de Intel puedes usar el software PICBASICPRO que es muy simple de usar y en ves de programar en assembler lo haces en otro lenguaje , lo que tiene de bueno es que hay un comando llamado DTMF OUT  en donde pones la salida que quieres y ya esta sin mas vueltas , pero lo mejor es que el manual con todos los comandos esta en Internet y esta en español , ademas te permite combinar partes del programa en assembler .Para poder decodificar DTMF nunca he usado un PIC pero si el siguiente intergrado : MT88L70

Decodificador DTMF económico 

Con sólo un circuito integrado (cuyo precio no supera los 2 dólares) y un puñado de componentes externos discretos se obtiene un dispositivo capaz de entregar el código binario de la tecla pulsada en un teléfono por tonos multifrecuentes. Este circuito, además de decodificar las clásicas teclas del cero al nueve, asterisco y numeral, puede identificar las teclas A, B, C y D que usualmente no están presentes en la mayoría de los teléfonos comerciales, pero que la especificación DTMF las incluye. 



El circuito está preparado para ser alimentado con 5v, presentes en cualquier circuito TTL o microcontrolado. La resistencia de 100 ohms limita la corriente y el diodo zener hace las veces de limitador de tensión, bajándola a 3.6v que es lo que el chip requiere para funcionar correctamente. Los capacitores aledaños a esos componentes cumplen con la función de filtrar la tensión de alimentación. La señal proveniente de la línea telefónica es aislada por medio de dos resistencias de 100K y un capacitor de 100nf. Este último impide el paso de corriente, pero deja circular señal de audio. Para su funcionamiento el circuito integrado requiere una base de tiempos, generada en este caso por el cristal de cuarzo de 3.579545MHz. Nótese que este cristal es muy común en el mercado dado que es el empleado para los 

sistemas de color de los equipos de TV. Una vez que un tono es recibido, decodificado y validado como correcto su valor binario es colocado en los terminales Q1, Q2 Q3 y Q4. A su vez, el terminal SID sube indicando la presencia del dato en la salida. Este terminal permanece alto durante el tiempo que el tono DTMF siga presente en el sistema, o sea que refleja el tiempo que el teléfono remoto permanece pulsado. 
El circuito integrado incluye filtros contra ruido, RF y armónicos. Además, incluye controles automáticos de ganancia y nivel de señal para adecuar cualquier tipo de condición de trabajo. Es por ello que la cantidad de componentes externos es ínfima. 

Datos presentes en la salida 

Tecla Q1 Q2 Q3 Q4 
1 0 0 0 1 
2 0 0 1 0 
3 0 0 1 1 
4 0 1 0 0 
5 0 1 0 1 
6 0 1 1 0 
7 0 1 1 1 
8 1 0 0 0 
9 1 0 0 1 
0 1 0 1 0 
* 1 0 1 1 
# 1 1 0 0 
A 1 1 0 1 
B 1 1 1 0 
C 1 1 1 1 
D 0 0 0 0 

El circuito esta en PABLIN.com , si encontras como hacerlo con el PIC avisame , tambien si no conseguis el otro manual asi te lo mando , saludos


----------



## jaf2k

Hola gente ! como andan? yo lo tengo hecho con un Pic, y funciona de 10, hice un espia que lo dejo en algun lugar cuando nos vamos y si detecta intruso me llama en modo silencioso con un tono tipo Swat an mi celular, y a dos o tres celulares mas, le puedo , mandar un comando con el teclado para que deje de llamarme o poner en escuha, esto habilita un microfono para escuchar que esta pasando, el pic lee el puerto abcd del deco dtmrf y reacciona segun el codigo que le haya mandado. saludos Juan


----------



## Hetazo

jaf2k dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente ! como andan? yo lo tengo hecho con un Pic, y funciona de 10, hice un espia que lo dejo en algun lugar cuando nos vamos y si detecta intruso me llama en modo silencioso con un tono tipo Swat an mi celular, y a dos o tres celulares mas, le puedo , mandar un comando con el teclado para que deje de llamarme o poner en escuha, esto habilita un microfono para escuchar que esta pasando, el pic lee el puerto abcd del deco dtmrf y reacciona segun el codigo que le haya mandado. saludos Juan



        me he quedado estupefacto, te propondré para el premio Nobel por tu aportación a la Ciencia.


----------



## Tabare

Hola , te aenvio  a tu mail el manual en español del PIC BASIC PRO  y ademas el software Micro Studio por las dudas


----------



## Courage_faces

hola amigos ...me parece muy interesante esto de la decodificacion de pulsos telefonicos..
y mas si se le puede sakar buenas aplicaciones... esto yo lo miro practico para los hogares aunque tambien para la industria...

aqui les dejo este link ojala les sirva...

http://www.plazacolima.com/tecnoplaza/rformas/Articulo01/pagina1.htm

GRACIAS
SALUDOS


----------



## roenzaro

hola amigos  lamento desilucionarlos, pero la generacion de tonos dtmf con pics utilizando software de alto nivel no es confiable en aplicaciones profesionales. Si desarrollan tanto el generador dtmf como el receptor es posible que tengan un alto nivel de confiabilidad, pero si usan lineas telefonicas normalizadas con standares generalizados no lo son. El acondicionamiento de señal tanto de entrada como de salida son tan importantes como la misma calidad del tono DTMF. Si quieren confiabilidad sigan insistiendo con el MT8888CE, funciona a la perfeccion si se controla bien, pèro no dejen de lado el acoplamiento de señales sobre todo sobre la salida de los tonos.

Saludos


----------



## joel longa

hola amigos... es muy interesante esto del  decodificador de tono DTMF, yo por mi parte estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto el cual consiste en enviarme el valor de la variable inalambricamente  de un proceso ya sea temperatura corriente o frecuencia de un motor, porsupuesto todo devidamente estructurado (microntroladores PIC, software, comparadores, sensores etc.) pero recien me entero por este foro que se puede generar tonos DTMF con PIC
y con un software que es muy facil de usar  ( PICBASICPRO ) para programas al PIC.

la verdad ya llevo 3 meses sacandole el jugo a los PICs y no me es nada facil programar en MPLAB, pero a comparacion del  PICBASICPRO como lo comento nuestro amigo TABARE existe un comando ''DTMFOUT ''que dicho sea yo no sabia que existia, (el comando claro) es por eso que le pido a nuestro amigo TABARE que nos heche una manito con el curioso comando DTMFOUT y que nos explique acerca de lo que quiere decir con el assembler y nos pase unos manualcitos en español haver si no es tanta molestia   aaaaahh y porsupuesto que nos mande un ajemplo en dicho programa (PICBASICPRO) para compilar y poder ebservarlo en el esciloscopio la forma de onda con la que responden los DTMF. GRACIA SALUDOS..


----------



## coelhom_98

jaf2k dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente ! como andan? yo lo tengo hecho con un Pic, y funciona de 10, hice un espia que lo dejo en algun lugar cuando nos vamos y si detecta intruso me llama en modo silencioso con un tono tipo Swat an mi celular, y a dos o tres celulares mas, le puedo , mandar un comando con el teclado para que deje de llamarme o poner en escuha, esto habilita un microfono para escuchar que esta pasando, el pic lee el puerto abcd del deco dtmrf y reacciona segun el codigo que le haya mandado. saludos Juan



buenas tardes el amigo no podria ayudarnos? yo necesito hacer un dispositivo que relize una llamada y me notifique si un equipo esta encendido o apagado y su temperatura podria ud dar algun tipo de ayuda muchas gracias


----------



## remart24

hola a todos,,,,lo de hetazo es brillante no? bueno si es verdad lo que me dices te agradeceria que lo compartas con la comunidad claro si es posible ,,muchas gracias de anteamano.


----------



## hseals

hola,yo queria saber como enlazo,la señal que sale del 88l70,a una pantalla lcd,si alguien sabe de un circuito se lo agradeceria,y si fuera posible sin emplear pic.gracias


----------



## remramon2007

hola roenzaro como estas, te cuento que arme una placa con pic16f628a y comunique mi celular con la linea de tel de mi casa y tambien dos celulares, lo que si algo importante para generar los tonos DTMF utilize un pic pero lo mas importante esta en usar un cristal de 20 Mhz si utilizas otro de menor velocidad los tonos no son de tan buena calidad, pero con respecto a la salida de los tonos no tube problemas...

un abrazo


----------



## cooperts

Hola espero que esten bien! tengo un problema con algo que estoy haciendo y es que necesito generar una linea virtual y de alli conectarla al telefono y cuando se disque un numero detectar dicho numero con el MT8870 y lo tengo conectado pero no genera nada. la linea virtual la genere con una fuente de 48Vdc y de ahi directamente al telefono. Agradezco cualquier información gracias


----------



## remramon2007

hola cooperts, no te entendi del todo pero me parece que lo que quieres hacer es... tener un telefono y una linea virtual conectada a un MT8870 para decodificar los tonos DTMF, osea utilisarias el telefono como un teclado nop? y esto no estaria conectado a la linea de telefono?
si es asi fijate en la pagina de pablin que si mal no recuerdo tenes un par de circuitos y en uno de ellos explican la tension con la que trabaja la linea de telefono, ya que los 48 volts que mencionas no se mantienen en todo momento... estube trabajando bastante en esto hace un tiempo atras y si mal no recuerdo la tension cuando levantas el tubo (al descolgar) baja a unos 12 volts creo y estos son en alterna me parece, bueno no recuerdo bien asi que no voy a mandar fruta de gusto...
lo que si te puedo asegurar es que la tension varia al estar el telefono descolgado y al estar colgado, busca en san google que hay mucha información y una pregunta porque no reemplasas el telefono por un pic o un integrado generador de tonos DTMF y te ahorras hacer la linea virtual...

y si el telefono esta conectado a la linea de telefono no te hace falta desarrollar una linea virtual...

bueno espero te sirva de algo mi aporte cualquier cosa escribi otro mensaje y conta mas de tu proyecto asi te podemos ayudar mas...


----------



## daniela lopez

hola como estas estoy interesada en conocer mas de este proyecto pero tengo aun muchas dudas,
1) como hago para q mi sistema sea bidireccional es decir q pueda transmitir y recibir datos para q lo pueda controlar (prender y apagar equipos) y monitorear (poder recibir un mensaje q me avise  q maquina esta fallando y q problema tiene y si se puede apagarla para q no se agrande el daño para hacerlo mas dinamico y eficaz...
2)no he manejado lo del dtmf y no tengo idea de como programarlo para que cada tecla haga una funcion diferente tengo pensado trabajar con el pic 16f877 y en MPLAB espero me puedas ayudar gracias desde ya

att daniela colombia


----------



## remramon2007

hola como estas?
mira el tema no es nada del otro mundo pero... para comenzar sabes de programacion de pic? y para que piensas utilizar esto?
y busca en google que hay mucha información busca decodificar tonos DTMF y encontraras mucha información!

salu2 de ramon


----------



## daniela lopez

si se cosas de programacion he programado en MPLAB y como dije lo necesito para oejecutar desde el celular acciones operando maquina, y en internet si hay información pero el problema es q no se como empezar a programar para q reconozca cada numero como diferente y haga cosas diferentes gracias


----------



## cooperts

Gracias por la información y en realidad no era necesario la fuente de 48 Vdc todo lo alimente con una fuente de 19Vdc osea, un transformador y una resistencia de 5.6k para limitar la corriente y me funciona perfectamente a los cambio de descolgado y lo del DTMF. Gracias por todo.


----------



## luisgerfop

Hetazo dijo:


> me he quedado estupefacto, te propondré para el premio Nobel por tu aportación a la Ciencia.


 
Hola amigo, me interesa mucho lo q has hecho, yo me he montado el ci8870 y me funciona pero con los tonos del telefono de mi casa, cuando llamo o me llaman, le he pedido el favor a la persona q esta al otro lado de la llamada q orpima una tecla, pero no me la reconoce, como te digo, solo reconoce desde la misma linea de donde se coloca el circuito, me puedes ayudar???? te lo agradeceria hernao......


----------



## lokito83

luisgerfop dijo:


> Hola amigo, me interesa mucho lo q has hecho, yo me he montado el ci8870 y me funciona pero con los tonos del telefono de mi casa, cuando llamo o me llaman, le he pedido el favor a la persona q esta al otro lado de la llamada q orpima una tecla, pero no me la reconoce, como te digo, solo reconoce desde la misma linea de donde se coloca el circuito, me puedes ayudar???? te lo agradeceria hernao......


Holas Luisgerfop tengo el mismo problema q describes respecto a un dtmf, quisiera saber si pudiste solucionar tu problema ya que yo tambien estoy armando un circuito con un dtmf pero solo me responde a linea fija pero sin embargo si lo hago por celular no reconoce ciertos tonos.


----------



## daos

Hola, yo eh trabajado mucho con Tonos DTMF, en la universidad hize un proyecto con un dsPIC, controlo un carro explorador Via pulsos, ademas de que el carro explorador pose una camara ip que con un protocolo lo implemente en la plataforma de blackberry y/o Iphone, osea que puedo monitorearlo remotamente desde cualquier parte del mundo, claro siempre y cuando alla la comunicacion por la via telefonica, hay mucho de DTMF, y en espaniol muy poco traducido, lo mejor esta en ingles, y es mejor asi por que se entiende mucho mas. busquenme en youtube como mi usuario, ahi estan mis proyectos! saludos!

es mejor que usen el CM8870 por ahora....No entiendo muy bien tu problema, si puedes explicarlo mejor con gusto te puedo ayudar, saludos desde ACapulco gro mex!


----------



## Krostby

Hola Draster, soy nuevo en este chat, motivo por el cual en esta lejana fecha del 2010 he leído tu post. Quisiera, si me lo permites, consultarte respecto a tu discador telefónico implementado con pic y el mt8880.  Al recibir los tonos dtmf sobre el 8880, como se da cuenta el pic en que momento debe procesar cada ingreso de tono dtmf, es decir, si se ingresa una clave de 4 dígitos, sincronizarse para procesar el primer dígito, luego el segundo y que no se traslapen ???

grscia amigo
krostby

Hola amigo Luisgerfop, lograste solucionar tu problema de recibir tonos desde el otro lado de la línea ??? Tengo implementado uno con el mt8870 (solo receptor dtmf) y me funciona de maravillas.


----------



## bocagonza

hola foreros:   miren un telefono normal tiene 123 456 789 *0# hay tenemos 12 codigos, ahora lo que quiero realizar es que por medio precionando un boton , por ejemplo el 1  active un relay y que al soltarlo este desactive, lo que necesitaria en decodificador DTMF para activar: relays y flip flops con relay  

PD: no tengo ningun sistema para poder programar pics
hasta luego


----------



## santycarrion26

Krostby dijo:


> Hola Draster, soy nuevo en este chat, motivo por el cual en esta lejana fecha del 2010 he leído tu post. Quisiera, si me lo permites, consultarte respecto a tu discador telefónico implementado con pic y el mt8880.  Al recibir los tonos dtmf sobre el 8880, como se da cuenta el pic en que momento debe procesar cada ingreso de tono dtmf, es decir, si se ingresa una clave de 4 dígitos, sincronizarse para procesar el primer dígito, luego el segundo y que no se traslapen ???
> 
> grscia amigo
> krostby
> 
> Hola amigo Luisgerfop, lograste solucionar tu problema de recibir tonos desde el otro lado de la línea ??? Tengo implementado uno con el mt8870 (solo receptor dtmf) y me funciona de maravillas.



hola krostby atudame yo tengo el mism problema y aun no lo soluciono...por favor es de urgencia...


----------



## eduar781

draster dijo:


> hola. necesito si alguien tiene algun manual u hojas de  datos de  cualquier CI. de  DTMF en español, para poder configurarlo ya que me resulta muy complicado la comprencion del idioma, es para un proyecto con un microcontrolador, desde ya muchas  gracias.


Buenas, amigo mas bien te propongo ir desarrollando el proyecto en el foro y asi todos nos ayudamos y aprendemos, yo llevo tiempo trabajando con el cm8870 y es facil de usar, aunque no me funciono el diagrama de pablin pero en google encontre otro, pueden darme sus mails para mandarselo y uds me explican que han logrado hacer, mi proyecto es controlar cargas por medio de un telefono celular? que es lo que quieres hacer tu? ha lo estoy haciendo sin pic por que aun no se programar.


----------



## mostro

Saludos compañeros.
Lo mejor es usar celulares con comandos AT por ejemplo el sistema microcontrolado mide una variable temperatura presion etc, entonces un pic se conecta al pinout de un celular de comandos AT por ejemplo el sony ericsson k300 cuando senso la variable realiza la llamada por comandos AT y tambien por AT genera tonos DTMF, al otro lado se conecta cualquier celular por manos libres configurado en modo automatico de respuesta por ejemplo el nokia 1100 conectado con un mt 8870 este decodifica los tonos dtmf y los entrega a un micro y listo.

En nuestros paises hay celulares viejitos con acceso a comandos AT por ejemplo aqui en colombia se puede conseguir aun el k300 de sony ericsson, en Argentina por ejemplo el t 290 sony ericsson en ecuador el nokia 3220 etc

Compañeros foristas  si necesitan ayuda aqui la brindo me contatan y listo.
Saludos del mostro del foro


----------



## leomoralesf

Krostby dijo:


> Hola Draster, soy nuevo en este chat, motivo por el cual en esta lejana fecha del 2010 he leído tu post. Quisiera, si me lo permites, consultarte respecto a tu discador telefónico implementado con pic y el mt8880.  Al recibir los tonos dtmf sobre el 8880, como se da cuenta el pic en que momento debe procesar cada ingreso de tono dtmf, es decir, si se ingresa una clave de 4 dígitos, sincronizarse para procesar el primer dígito, luego el segundo y que no se traslapen ???
> 
> grscia amigo
> krostby
> 
> Hola amigo Luisgerfop, lograste solucionar tu problema de recibir tonos desde el otro lado de la línea ??? Tengo implementado uno con el mt8870 (solo receptor dtmf) y me funciona de maravillas.



Hola amigo Krostby: He tratado me montar el circuito que esta en pablin con el mt8870 y no me funciona,  podrias enviarme el diagrama que te funciona del receptor porfavor... leonardo_moralesf@hotmail.com, Gracias



eduar781 dijo:


> Buenas, amigo mas bien te propongo ir desarrollando el proyecto en el foro y asi todos nos ayudamos y aprendemos, yo llevo tiempo trabajando con el cm8870 y es facil de usar, aunque no me funciono el diagrama de pablin pero en google encontre otro, pueden darme sus mails para mandarselo y uds me explican que han logrado hacer, mi proyecto es controlar cargas por medio de un telefono celular? que es lo que quieres hacer tu? ha lo estoy haciendo sin pic por que aun no se programar.



Hola podrias hacerme el favor y me envias el diagrama del circuito que te funciono, yo tambien monte el de pablin y no funciono, te agradeceria si me lo envias leonardo_moralesf@hotmail.com


----------

